# How would you wear a sweater vest?



## macupjunkie (Dec 21, 2008)

So I have a sweater vest and all I can think of to wear with it is a shirt, wheather long or shortsleeve. I don't know if girls can do the t-shirt + sweater vest look. I'd like a more casual look but it seems that sweater vests are so much easier to wear/pair for guys than girls. Guys can either have a casual or dressed up look, while girls almost always seems dressed up with a sweater vest.

So what else am I missing that can be worn underneath a sweater vest other than a regular shirt?


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 21, 2008)

I usually wear mine on top of a long sleeved shirt or a smart button up shirt if I want to look a bit smarter.

Wearing a plain white long sleeved shirt underneath will look casual


----------



## daer0n (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't own any at the moment, but i used to have a couple, these are some examples on how i'd wear it if i owned one, i the way these girls wear it looks very cute!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a couple Ideas:


----------



## magosienne (Dec 21, 2008)

A shirt, preferably with some details on the front if there is a V neck, and my personal preference goes for long sleeves. You can also wear a long sleeves teeshirt, it will look more casual.


----------



## macupjunkie (Dec 21, 2008)

oo all those are very helpful, thank you



but you see what i mean? most of those pictures are shirts, I only have a few and they do look dressy lol but then it is a great combo, maybe i'll get a few polos, and i'll try some long sleeves for the winter.


----------



## mizfit (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it depends on what the sweater vest looks like. I have a soft grey sweater vest but it is a button up, v-neck and the only thing I have worn under it is a plain crew neck t. I also have a crew neck kind of sweater vest that is a pullover and I've only worn that with a dress shirt, but I think I'd do a plain t also. I'd worry that it would look too boyish, but as long as the rest of the outfit is well put together, I think it's cute.

I say go for it -- try the plain tee under your sweater and fem it up with some cute shoes, accessories, and/or jeans. Go for a fitted tee, of course.

If you choose to go with polos under the vest, try to pick ones that are lightweight, otherwise it will look too bulky. Also, from all the pics I saw that would go for what you're looking for.. I like the second look from daer0n's post. A thin, lightweight tutrtleneck or mock neck.


----------

